# Playing Starcraft over udp/ip on mac and pc



## pietri (Feb 4, 2006)

Yesterday I tried to play starcraft against a friend of mine who has a windows pc. Although we both had the same patches on our games and could actually see the games created on the other computer (connection via udp/ip), we always got the same message: "Not able to join game" (or something like that). 
I simply do not know what to do...


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 4, 2006)

Sounds like it might be a firewall issue.  Check to make sure on both ends that you're allowing the port for StarCraft through.


----------



## pietri (Feb 4, 2006)

I disabled the firewall on the PC but what do I have to do to tell my Mac the same? (Just changed to Apple by the way...)


----------

